
TED 2016: Linux founder not a 'people person' - dsr12
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-35599774
======
dsr12
Ted blog link: [http://blog.ted.com/the-quotable-linus-torvalds-live-
onstage...](http://blog.ted.com/the-quotable-linus-torvalds-live-onstage-at-
ted/)

